# Just a quick update......



## Times Roman (Aug 20, 2013)

BTW, it looks like I'll be moving back to Afghanistan here in a week or so.  Won't know 100% until I receive the offer letter.

If I do go back, pretty bleak existence.  Mostly just work, hit the gym, eat, read, and sleep.  Last time i lived there, got up to 245 at about 14% bf (hard to eat a clean diet over there when meals are prepared for you)

anyways, I'll keep you posted when i find out more

---Roman


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh joy! Sounds fun!!


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 20, 2013)

Fun in the sun!


----------



## R1rider (Aug 20, 2013)

stay safe out there.

How long you staying there for?


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 20, 2013)

R1rider said:


> stay safe out there.
> 
> How long you staying there for?



it would be anywhere between 18 and 36 months.


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 20, 2013)

Omegareign said:


> Fun in the sun!



Kabul is actually a mile high in elevation, so that means it gets COLD in the winter


----------



## j2048b (Aug 20, 2013)

man stay safe and get big! u got the time over there


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 20, 2013)

damn, can't say I envy you! Are you in the military and I didn't know it?


----------



## Azog (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds like a looooooong time in the boonies. Keep yourself safe! Most importantly, hit that pharmacy up a lot for me lol.


----------



## JM750 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow, have fun with that. Stay safe if you go.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hopefully you'll be making some bank.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 20, 2013)

good luck brother. stay positive make the best of it come home safe


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 21, 2013)

Watch your six, Mate. Get back home safe.


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 21, 2013)

j2048b said:


> man stay safe and get big! u got the time over there



that's the idea.  trick is to find a decent gym.  These projects sometimes say they provide a gym, and then you look and it's a bench press, maybe 200lbs of weight, some dumbells, and maybe a kettle ball or two, with some cardio equipment thrown in.  There was a gym I considered last time called the Olympic Club.  Night club on the first floor, gym on the second floor.  had everythying I needed, except was $200/month.  



Jenner said:


> damn, can't say I envy you! Are you in the military and I didn't know it?



Nope.  Ex military.  Now a civilian contractor.  and c'mon, admit it.  long periods of sexual abstinence, long periods of isolation, what's there not to love?



Azog said:


> Sounds like a looooooong time in the boonies. Keep yourself safe! Most importantly, hit that pharmacy up a lot for me lol.



Yep.  Tren is a little pricey, but the Test E is dirt cheap.  Won't be doing the deca again.  they also have the orals, although won't be doing any drol or anabol, and the var is pretty damn expensive too.  HGH was running over 4.5/iu - it was a pakistani or an indian brand (can't remember which), and due to the volatility of the chemical, I won't be doing any hgh either.  Sust is a little more expensive, but fvck sust.  just stick with the test e.  couldn't find any peptides, so had to have that shipped.



JM750 said:


> Wow, have fun with that. Stay safe if you go.



Always safe, except that time we had the rocket propelled grenades fired at the compound.  or the gun fight on our street.  or the corner grocery store blown up.  But other than that.....



goesto11 said:


> Hopefully you'll be making some bank.



goes without saying....



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> good luck brother. stay positive make the best of it come home safe



much appreciated mate.  You know, I still have a small inventory of the gear i shipped home last time i was there.  it's beginning to age, so maybe I'll find a way to get rid of it (free of charge, of course).  Two constraints for that.  reaction time from the point i find out for sure i'm going, and the few days i have left to get ready.  and i forget what the second constraint is.



NbleSavage said:


> Watch your six, Mate. Get back home safe.



My strategy is to never enter into a situation where I don't have a way to get out.  Plus a female friend of mine gave me some kind of religious pendent "somebody, the patron saint of health" that was allegedly blessed by the pope.  if so, he probably had a stack of a million of these things and blessed em all at the same time.  Anyways, she's convinced if i carry this thing, it's like having an angel watching over me.


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 23, 2013)

signed the offer letter today.  it's generous.  fukken thing is "subject to" USAID approval, so I can't quit my day job yet...............


----------



## j2048b (Aug 23, 2013)

Man just remember to look up a bunch of sand bag training and bodyweight stuff! I got a few good books in pdf form if u are interested in them? Actually got a lot of good books if u want any for the trip let me know! I can either upload them somewhere or send em to u on a dvd!


----------



## R1rider (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Roman, be safe out there. 

18-36 months is a long stretch. Are you married or single? Kids?  Do you get time off, or vacation time?

You just need to talk to your local pharmacist, in those country's you can get almost anything if you know the guy and have $


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 29, 2013)

still pending USAID approval.  looks like it will happen middle of september or sooner....


----------



## JOMO (Aug 29, 2013)

Be safe out there and make that money! 

Im looking into contracting too now that I'm ex military.


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 30, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Be safe out there and make that money!
> 
> Im looking into contracting too now that I'm ex military.



what do you do?

do you know how to look for these jobs?

know anything about the pay scale?

if you have any questions, let me know.  when i get back home in a few days, and have access to my personal laptop, I've got a bunch of shit bookmarked if you are interested...?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2013)

sup times bro..how u doing?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 30, 2013)

Who needs a pharmacy? Poppy fields for days. Score, bleed, scrape and smoke.....in that order, please.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 30, 2013)

Was a weapons loader for the AF. Guided munitions,hazmat/hazdec certified, troubleshooting ect. A10/f15 exp..

I am interested and would appreciate if you could point me in the right direction. All I know of looking is a few websites the VA gave me. Just separated last month.


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 31, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Man just remember to look up a bunch of sand bag training and bodyweight stuff! I got a few good books in pdf form if u are interested in them? Actually got a lot of good books if u want any for the trip let me know! I can either upload them somewhere or send em to u on a dvd!



can you email them to me as a .pdf?  if not, I can send you my PO box and you can send me the dvd.  no problem, i can pay the freight.

PM me!



R1rider said:


> Hey Roman, be safe out there.
> 
> 18-36 months is a long stretch. Are you married or single? Kids?  Do you get time off, or vacation time?
> 
> You just need to talk to your local pharmacist, in those country's you can get almost anything if you know the guy and have $



married with kids 15 and 22.  I get three solid vacations/year.  I know all about the pharmacist and how to get exactly what I want.  "Tren is a little expensive, so I'll just bring some of my own



Brother Bundy said:


> sup times bro..how u doing?



good mate.  haven't quit my day job yet.  just back from a week on the road, which now makes it two weeks out of three I was gone on local business (all in Cali).  

How you doing my brother?



biggerben692000 said:


> Who needs a pharmacy? Poppy fields for days. Score, bleed, scrape and smoke.....in that order, please.



naw.  smoking that shit is for kids.  I'll just stick to being sober over there, and lifting in the gym.  Thanks anyways.  But yes, it is pretty easy to get a kilo of hash for very little cash



JOMO said:


> Was a weapons loader for the AF. Guided munitions,hazmat/hazdec certified, troubleshooting ect. A10/f15 exp..
> 
> I am interested and would appreciate if you could point me in the right direction. All I know of looking is a few websites the VA gave me. Just separated last month.



this is probably the best website out there right now.  there are literally hundreds and hundreds of development jobs that are currently open, and many pay very well.  if you are interested in more info, pm me

https://www.devex.com/en/jobs


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 31, 2013)

Fuck the Stan.  Good luck though bro.  See you in Syria!


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 31, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Fuck the Stan.  Good luck though bro.  See you in Syria!



no money to be made in Syria.

Post conflict war zones is where the cash is at

35% uplift for hazard duty pay

35% uplift for overseas pay

20% uplift for sixth day pay

$19,600/year SMA

and the first $93k is tax free due to the expat exclusion

this is the general formula when working on USAID projects

and then remember to negotiate one helluva base salary


----------



## JOMO (Aug 31, 2013)

I appreciate it Times!


----------



## Times Roman (Sep 1, 2013)

JOMO said:


> I appreciate it Times!



did you check out the DEVEX website I linked for you yet?  did you figure out how to use it?

the state department has this website showing you country by country what the danger pay uplift is....

http://aoprals.state.gov/Web920/danger_pay_all.asp


----------



## Times Roman (Sep 5, 2013)

I think i leave a week from tomorrow


----------



## Supra (Sep 5, 2013)

Safe travels brother and take care of that bad knee of yours!
If ya can keep the juices flowing
Semper Fi


----------



## Times Roman (Sep 5, 2013)

Supra said:


> Safe travels brother and take care of that bad knee of yours!
> If ya can keep the juices flowing
> Semper Fi



thanks mate!

post op knee is doing great.  still won't do squats or deads, just leg press, etc.

went out looking for recliners at costco last night.  need to ship one to kabul.  

this will blow your mind....

....in the entire country of afghanistan, I don't think there is a single recliner, except those that are brought in like I did last time.  So $450 to purchase, and maybe a $1000 to ship


----------



## Times Roman (Sep 7, 2013)

I was thinking I was going to quit my local job today, but since I didn't get the final contract, I didn't.  I was reassured I will receive monday.  So I'll be quitting then..............


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 7, 2013)

Be safe Times.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 7, 2013)

Be safe brother!!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, be safe brother!


----------



## Times Roman (Sep 7, 2013)

fawk!  getting the medical exam is a bitch.  5 page report that needs to be filled out before I can go.  urgent care won't do it.  Kaiser won't do it.....


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 7, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> BTW, it looks like I'll be moving back to Afghanistan here in a week or so.  Won't know 100% until I receive the offer letter.
> 
> If I do go back, pretty bleak existence.  Mostly just work, hit the gym, eat, read, and sleep.  Last time i lived there, got up to 245 at about 14% bf (hard to eat a clean diet over there when meals are prepared for you)
> 
> ...


they must pay you real well, i don't think they could pay me enough to go back to the gulf


----------



## Times Roman (Sep 7, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> they must pay you real well, i don't think they could pay me enough to go back to the gulf



yes they do


----------



## djt248 (Sep 8, 2013)

Be safe Times!! Head up ass down.


----------



## R1rider (Sep 8, 2013)

Be safe there brother


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2013)

Watch your Six, Mate.


----------



## Times Roman (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks All!

household items have been mobilized, and are now in transit.

I'm wheels up 8am out of SMF (Sacramento) this Sunday.

....now under 48 hours.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 13, 2013)

GL man.  we ll be here.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good luck mate - we appreciate you keeping us safe from the fundamentalists and other nasties that are out there!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for doing what you do Times.  Be safe and stay in touch!


----------

